# Big Foot Snow Goose Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you seen them yet? They're reproducing for 2004. I don't think it'd hurt to use primer white and a template for some more white on the back feathering.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree, the Blues need some white feather detail on the backs, there a bit too "solid" looking....but all in all they look good, Dave!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They are the ****! Wish I had some money to buy some.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I think they are great I am going to be using 300 of them


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Wait till these baby's come out.........  http://www.averyoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/ub ... 6;t=000413


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How about toning down the color of the feet a little.. wow!

Those averys are sweet! Bigfoot had better get on the ball!
I hate to say it, but every time I see something from Avery, I'm leaning a little more that way.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

How much?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

They look awsome, but could use a bit more feather detail...are they the same price as the canadas?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I was reading under those avery snows and someone said that hte retail will not be over 200 a dozen! i hope thats true..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah right....there reatail on the Canadas are 260 now. I'll beleive it when i see it. :lol: I would guess there cost would be under 200. If that was the deal I would buy an air brush and paint them a lessors.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They still have to add the feather detail on to that carving. Tom Mathews has said they are going to be right around the $200 a dozen price when they come out in august.

There are quite a few places selling the Canadas for 240-250 a dozen. There was one place in Missouri that sold all their Canadas for 200 a dozen. Just have to shop around. :beer:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't wait for the Averys...I thought I read that Tom Matthews said they would for surely be 200 or less. The are going to be packaged in 6's with 4 adults and 2 juvies. Very appealing to me...Mix those with the Higdon stackables and some northwinds...deadly


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

BB
amen to that, I wouldnt bother with spending $275 for the foots when Averys look much better. I see EBAY has them going right now from Clinton IA. Didnt know Bigfoot sold decoys on the net, maybe its through someone else. Either way, those stackables and Averys would be a killer spread. Everyone go out and buy 5 dozn higdons and 5 dozn averys and lets hook up. Awesome!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I saw those on Ebay too, I think I will stick with northwinds. IMO they are better on snows anyway. If I ever do decide to step to FBs, I think I will go Avery all the way.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice.. they are really going to monoplize the decoy industry though. Bigfoot better drop there prices fast!


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have three doz. I hope to get some shooting over this weekend. I will let you know how it goes. Avery has nice looking products when they retain their paint ( an uncommon occurance). I returned 7 doz. decoys in late fall because the paint was falling off all of them. They were all 2003 decoys and benefited from what Avery has called an improved or resolved painting process. The only product that I had from them that held its paint was some canadian shells. I was very excited about their products and their pricing last year but none of that matters when they don't hold their paint. Hopefully they will get that licked and drive their competitors to improve their products and prices in response. Until then make mine Bigfoot for overall durability.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Avery produsts hardly hold their paint when compared to bigfoots. Over this winter I had the chance to see the new Avery fullbodies right after they came out. I picked one up,turned it iver and scratched next to the legs' base. The paint came right off!!! Yeah, they look good but I'll never own them until they come up with something to cure the paint.
I love Avery products otherwise, especially their floating game strap and blind.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ah, to thicken the plot though!

Hardcore just came out with I believe 8 new poses, with a more durable plastic, better paint, and dropped their price to $400!!

I realize that this is still a hundred more a dozen than BF's, but it is certainly more competitive than the $540 they used to cost. PLUS, all honker decoys come with flocked heads, standard. In addition to the new poses , they are having several limited edition lines of dekes from Tim Grounds, Hunter Grounds, Kelly Powers, and one more that escapes me at the moment.

It seems Avery's new price point is already affecting the decoy market. :wink:

**Doink, should have been in honker forum. New blues and specks priced same as honks, snows perhaps a little less**


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know people who've had to wait almost a year to get their hardcores. If you want them for the fall....you better order now!!!


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I got an opportunity to use the Big Foot Snows this past weekend and was very happy with the performance. I used them at the bottom of my "U" and had some smaller flocks of snows and specks drop into them like ducks would decoy. The paint on the bills did not hold up well to my surprise and I will be fixing that problem after season. Until then boys hope you whack'em and stack'em.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Reckon it will be Avery's for me....assuming the paint thing is cleared up. The damn sure look better, the body shape that is....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bigfoots look like decoys....these look like real geese...

http://www.hardcoredecoys.com/pages/decoys_snow.html


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bigfoots kill geese!! Those kill my checkbook!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess that would bring up the question...

Fewer,but realistic decoys or

More,but not so realitic decoys

And would the snows decoy better using the new Hardcores over the Bigfoots or wouldn't there be any difference.

And I gotta say...those huge pink feet sure are ugly.


----------



## wabo (Mar 7, 2004)

Ken,

The guy's using DZ's say the same thing about fewer and more realistic, i say this Especially with Snow's. Snow goose hunting IS a number's game. Sure you can kill them from time to time on the perfect day with fewer deke's but more often then not you NEED number's to get them to commit to a spread.

Also i have and DO kill them sock's and other FB's. Currently i'm running 118 Fullbodies, 100 of them being Herter's the rest are Foot's also i'll be buying more of both. Not to mention about 2000 other various deke's. The New Foot's look Great and for the price i don't think a guy could go wrong. I say buy what you like and what work's for you but don't try and tell other's a quality deke like Foot's won't seal the deal because they Have, Do and WILL. :lol:


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

How does anyone justify or afford to spend the money on the Hardcore decoys that is ridiculous. Yes they look good but as far as the Canada's by a cheaper version and paint the heads! That is just my .02


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

SOUTHERNBIRD, How do some guys in Nodak justify 40k for a walleye boat they use 3 months of the year? The nice thing about decoys is they don't lose half their value when you step out of the store!


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Good Point dblkluk! Yeah they do that around here too.... $43,000.00 for a 21 ft Ranger with a 250 on back and use it roughly 6-7 months. Nothing wrong with it I guess whatever your pleasure I suppose. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, but I wasn't questioning people when I sold those 40k boats.  
We have a good decoy spread for the price of a used 16' lund. Thats how I justify it to my wife anyway! :lol:


----------

